# Snow Removal for Steep Driveway



## skibot

Hello all,

I just moved into a place and have a monster steep driveway (I'm a runner and get winded walking up it). I am curious what you think the best snowblower for something this steep is. One one hand I'm thinking I need a tracked snow blower, but on the other hand I was thinking of making it work with a wheeled blower and save up for a ATV/UTV option next year. Thoughts?

I know it's hard to tell the grade from the pics.


----------



## jhall22guitar

How long is the driveway? How much snow do you get per year (approx.)?


----------



## seville009

If you're definitely going to use a blower, I'd say get one with tires and use chains. Tracks may be too slippery at times, although I guess you could take full bites going downhill and smaller bites going up.


----------



## Mr.Markus

Using a blower in my area on a driveway shaded from the sun is going to lead to ice issues, on a steep incline that is not the best idea.

At the most that is 3 passes with a plow truck.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Walk behind blower.....no thanks.


----------



## BossPlow2010

What state are you located in? Knowing that will determine how doable a snowblower is.
Also how long is it.

On second thought, why don't you make a snowball at the top and just roll it down the driveway


----------



## Randall Ave

That's gonna take a while with a blower, the first couple times you do it, your gonna think its fun. But that will get old fast. Find a Jeep with a plow, your inside, dry, with coffee.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

I have a friend who lives on a treacherous driveway (during the summer), who parks his "plow only" jeep cherokee at the top. He clears the top away with a blower, and starts up the jeep. Pushes the snow down the hill, and is done till the next snowfall. 

Personally, I think the guy is nuts living there, but its his wife that forced him to buy the house. Crazy switchback driveway, much shorter than that, and at a 45* angle at times.

Push down from the top with a Small Jeep or truck is the way to do that drive.


----------



## 32vld

I have 9 years doing residential driveways with snow blowers.

Last year I got a driveway that has to be close to 45 d at its steepest.
This driveway is so steep that you can not even push snow with a shovel across that driveway for your feet will slip out from underneath you.

My wheeled 2 stage blower barely makes enough traction to make it up the hill. I have to lift up on the handle bars to get the tires to press against the pavement to get sufficient grip to make it up the hill.

Trying to continually lift up on the handle bars as the blower goes up the hill actually has me pushing the blower forward at the same time because the mower is always moving forward.

This driveway is so steep that for years when this couple were younger they use to wear corkers on their shoes/boots to prevent their feet from slipping. Near the end of the snow season they bought me a pair.

Talking with my equipment dealer he said a driveway like that one you need a track driven blower instead of a wheeled one, or put a plow on your Jeep.

I moving up to a plow this year.


----------



## jerseydrew

plow for sure. you are gonna be out there for hours doing that drive. and god forbid you get 12+ inches you will have to be out there more than once per event in the dark for a few hours with a blower. F that! do yourself a real favor and get a plow. i would assume you already have some sort of 4x4 vehicle even a small homesteader or snoway plow would be a great idea! if not look into at least a utv. an atv would even have a tough time with that.


----------



## fordtruck661

I would also suggest a snow plow as well. Just park at the top and you will have no problem. Otherwise I would say you would need a tractor with a snowblower, chains and weight on the back.


----------



## skibot

jhall22guitar;2039291 said:


> How long is the driveway? How much snow do you get per year (approx.)?


It's in Maryland and approximately 100 yards long.


----------



## skibot

skibot;2040100 said:


> It's in Maryland and approximately 100 yards long.


And we get aprx 1 ft avg a year.


----------



## skibot

jerseydrew;2039482 said:


> plow for sure. you are gonna be out there for hours doing that drive. and god forbid you get 12+ inches you will have to be out there more than once per event in the dark for a few hours with a blower. F that! do yourself a real favor and get a plow. i would assume you already have some sort of 4x4 vehicle even a small homesteader or snoway plow would be a great idea! if not look into at least a utv. an atv would even have a tough time with that.


Ideally I was going to get a utv with plow but I probably won't be able to get that until next year due to moving costs and all which is why I was looking for a 'make it work' solution for this year (hate to put 3k into a temp solution only to spend 10k on the ideal one next year). We tend to get more freezing rain/sleet than anything. When I do get a utv is there a suggested model? I was told to look at Polaris or Honda.


----------



## jerseydrew

being in MD is a whole different story. there is almost never that you will get 12+ inches in one dump. get a good size blower on craigslist and use it for the year. then re-list it on CL next year, you'll probably not lose too much if you are a savvy CL buyer/seller. definitely want a more permanent solution than a blower though. but for one winter it should do ok, your still gonna hate it but hey at least you're not out there with just a shovel.


----------



## Rick547

Just hire it done this year.


----------



## shotgunwillie

skibot;2039272 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just moved into a place and have a monster steep driveway (I'm a runner and get winded walking up it). I am curious what you think the best snowblower for something this steep is. One one hand I'm thinking I need a tracked snow blower, but on the other hand I was thinking of making it work with a wheeled blower and save up for a ATV/UTV option next year. Thoughts?
> 
> I know it's hard to tell the grade from the pics.


Either way you go, tracked snow blower or ATV/UTV plow, I would have a spreader to use for ice control. A push cart or tail gate mount spreader with containers full of salt, sand or cinders every so many yards will keep your slip sliding away to a minimum.


----------



## FredG

Rick547;2040377 said:


> Just hire it done this year.


I agree hire it out.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

skibot;2040101 said:


> And we get aprx 1 ft avg a year.


Over the entire season.....buy a walk spreader and pre-salt, next problem?


----------



## F350plower

I've done my 400ft driveway similar to that for the last 5 years. Just get a decent walk behind around 208cc off craigs list. As long as you've got the time it will save you money over hiring it out. Like several people suggested just get a walk behind spreader when you've got ice issues, watch what you buy though because the larger stuff tends to clog it up.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Op why over think it.

Do you want or need a lawn tractor, a small tractor, UTV ATV or a used jeep?
Of so forget about a walk behind snow blower.


A snow blower at $700 or more will not be used in the summer
With a snowblower you spend
2 hrs + before work walking up and down your drive in the storm.


The other you can use year around and you can get a cab/ enclosure.
But you'll be outside a fraction if the time over a snowblower.


----------



## jim331656

I wouldn't waste the money on a snow blower. It will take you forever and you will struggle with traction. Look for a used atv or hire it out. I have a 420 honda and had no issues pushing 18 inches of snow. Maybe a bag or 2 of rock salt on the racks for some weight get a run and go. 4-5 passes and you're done. Plus like was said before it doesn't just move snow.


----------



## Hysert

Hire it out pal... as for next year, it seems you have a little bit of property?? I would recommend a small tractor like a BX or similar.. then you can mount a belly mower, blade/bucket etc.. and it will be useful all yr long


----------



## Whiffyspark

Which part of md? Last 5 years we've got a lot more than 12" down here


----------



## -david-

Is it better to plow uphill, back up, plow some more, back up....

or plow downhill?


----------



## SnoFarmer

-david-;2107031 said:


> Is it better to plow uphill, back up, plow some more, back up....
> 
> or plow downhill?


better?

It is easier to push it down hill, some may say that is "better"

You push in the direction that gets the job done.
ya do what ya need to do, every situation is different


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Friend lives here.

Won't touch this driveway..


----------



## SnoFarmer

Dogplow Dodge;2107082 said:


> Friend lives here.
> 
> Won't touch this driveway..


that's no way to be, money is money.
its all aboot earning $$$$

why would you refuse the opportunity to make $$$
just think how fat your bank account would be
and the self-gratification of doing a good job.
priceless.


----------



## FredG

Dogplow Dodge;2107082 said:


> Friend lives here.
> 
> Won't touch this driveway..


Why not? I agree them little pieces of curb could be a problem, The hill is not that bad. I would think a 54'' blower on a sidewalk machine tracked or tire could get that done with no damage and reasonable time doing it. Can't see the upper part of the drive, Does that have them little curbs? To do this with a truck I somewhat agree. With a heavy enough truck and spotting them curbs it could be done. JMO no facts included...:laughing:


----------



## jonniesmooth

*tractor*



Hysert;2053953 said:


> Hire it out pal... as for next year, it seems you have a little bit of property?? I would recommend a small tractor like a BX or similar.. then you can mount a belly mower, blade/bucket etc.. and it will be useful all yr long


Another vote for a multi purpose machine for all seasons, and I would suggest a broom over a blower (yes, they both have a place) it will scour up any packed down tracks that the blower will just ride over.


----------



## wilsonsground

Well you got way more than a foot so far this year!


----------

